# Canon Rebel T6



## Splash25 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello everyone i'm new here...Does anyone know how to focus in on an object and blur the background with the Canon Rebel T6???


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 29, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

Best thing it to set your camera to Aperture Priority.

What you need to do is use a large aperture (smaller number).  The opening in the lens is small for big numbers, and open more for the smaller numbers.

The larger the number for aperture the more things are in focus, forward and behind the point your focusing on (area of sharp focus).  Distance from the subject also matters.  The closer you are the smaller the area of sharp focus will be for a given aperture setting.

Do a search on aperture and examples.  Also look up exposure triangle.  Good information to know, and a starting point to learn more skills taking pictures.


----------



## Splash25 (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you so much Benhasajeep I'm going too follow those tips


----------



## Derrel (Nov 29, 2017)

The above tip works best when the subject is close to the lens, and when the background is far behind the subject.


----------



## Splash25 (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks Derrel...Much appreciated


----------



## KmH (Nov 30, 2017)

Understanding Depth of Field in Photography
Point of focus distance, lens focal length, lens aperture, and the size of the image sensor in your camera are all factors that determine how much the background will be blurred, or if it's blurred at all.

Being fractions, _f_/2 is a large aperture and a _*bigger*_ number than _f_/8 is.
If the lens focal length is 100 mm and the lens aperture is set to f/2 the aperture diameter is 50 mm, or 1/2 the focal length of the lens.
If the lens focal length is 100 mm and the lens aperture is set to f/8 the aperture diameter is 12.5 mm, only 1/8 the focal length of the lens.
Digital Photography Tutorials


----------



## Splash25 (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you so much KmH


----------

